# How do I get my camera to stop making new folders?



## Ballistics (Feb 18, 2012)

My D7000 has suddenly decided to make a new folder each day that I shoot. How do I get the camera to stop making new folders and just keep all the pics in the same folder? The manual doesn't address this.


----------



## Ajlista (Feb 18, 2012)

I might sound stupid here, but when I had the same problem it was cause I was constantly changing sd cards, not sure if thats the case for you though.


----------



## fsquare (Feb 18, 2012)

When was the last time you formatted the card with the camera?


----------



## Ballistics (Feb 18, 2012)

fsquare said:


> When was the last time you formatted the card with the camera?


I format everytime I shoot.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure if this is the correct place, but try Custom Settings Menu, d Shooting display, d8 File number sequence ON.


----------



## timputtick (Feb 19, 2012)

Cheers Vtec, same problem. Solved.


----------



## KmH (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG! You have to actually read the user's manual?


----------



## Ballistics (Feb 19, 2012)

KmH said:


> OMG! You have to actually read the user's manual?



I did read it. Page 203 talks about folders, but does not indicate an option to allow/disallow multiple folders.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! You have to actually read the user's manual?
> ...



I don't think I've ever read the D7000 manual.  I Googled pretty much everything :greenpbl:


----------



## Ballistics (Feb 19, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



It's rare when I resort to the manual, but in this case googling was coming up short.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 19, 2012)

My Pentax does the same thing by default, but I left it like that.
I like being able to go to the daily folder. Instead of fumbling around through everything days passed.


----------



## Ballistics (Feb 20, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> My Pentax does the same thing by default, but I left it like that.
> I like being able to go to the daily folder. Instead of fumbling around through everything days passed.



For me it kills my workflow because I use bridge. In bridge, it breaks everything down, but if they are not in the same folder, I have to find where each picture is.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 20, 2012)

I know with my sony there are options in the image viewing software that it uses to upload where you can select where you want file to be placed. It will either make a new folder or you can choose for it to be placed in a general folder. Check your software and not your camera and you should be able to get it to do what you want.


----------

